# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Laptop Test 2020: Vergleich, Ratgeber & Ranglisten



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Laptop Test 2020: Vergleich, Ratgeber & Ranglisten*

						Sie möchten weder auf Mobilität noch auf Leistung verzichten? Ein Gaming-Laptop bietet beides. Wir haben Gaming-Laptops und Ultrabooks für 2020 getestet, dabei Ausstattung, Eigenschaften sowie die Leistung miteinander verglichen. In unserer übersichtlichen Vergleichs-Rangliste 2020 finden Sie den für Sie besten Gaming-Laptop. Zudem hilft unsere umfassende Kaufberatung bei der Entscheidungsfindung. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Laptop Test 2020: Vergleich, Ratgeber & Ranglisten*


----------



## Research (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Laptop Test 2020: Vergleich, Ratgeber & Ranglisten*

Das:


> Schenker XMG Ultra 15



Das Netzteil ist mit fast 1,3kg dabei.

DER GERÄT hat 3,52kg. (Notebookcheck)

Ich gucke mal nicht nach wie die Werte der Anderen sind.


----------

